# Zombie Ammo?



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a little overkill. Guess anything to make a buck.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Someone said to me the other day if Old Man Hornady was still alive this would have never happened! Kids...LOL


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Wow*

That box actually makes a good argument for tighter gun and ammo control.
Guns and ammo shouldn't be packaged to look like a child's cool toy same goes for booze and tobacco.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Been available in various loadings for some time - I refuse to buy anything "zombie" marketed...

Of course one "instructor" who used to frequent this forum believed in a literal coming zombie apocalypse - so I expect he's bought cases of it - "just in case"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Been available in various loadings for some time - I refuse to buy anything "zombie" marketed...
> 
> Of course one "instructor" who used to frequent this forum believed in a literal coming zombie apocalypse - so I expect he's bought cases of it - "just in case"


I'm with you but bought a new pistol today and it came with it. I think the Zombie crap is just that.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Exact same thing as the Critical Defense rounds except for the color tip and casing.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

actually with all the zombie craze, its pretty smart marketing. 
and dont let scuba fool you, he lives for the zombie invasion


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang, guess I better return the two flats I bought


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

keep'em peeps, than you can join scuba's zombie elimination team :thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Only if Capt Ron leads us to victory over the hordes!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I love this forum!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

as long as he leads from the front.....way in the front!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes the zombie craze has gone commercial. walmart even sells large zombie targets now. The ammo is the same critical defense with a green tip....still good stuff if you get a good deal on it.
With the recent real life flesh eating attacks the concept does not seem that far fetched......bathsalt fueled or otherwise. ....I think most people use the term zombie to put a less depressing spin on the real horde that is more likely to invade your home and consume anything it can get a hold of. 
I'm afraid that many people would consider you equally as screwed up if you told them you were stockpiling ammo because you thought that the government might try to make the purchase illegal, or that the prices might one day rise....or that inflation would make guns and ammo the only safe investments out there.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*capt. Ron*



scubapro said:


> Only if Capt Ron leads us to victory over the hordes!


 Yes. What ever happened to Capt. Ron ? did he go the way of Stanley?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Lemme get the popcorn!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It's the same FTX bullet as the Critical Defense bullet but the Critical Defense round is different with its low flash powder and polished casings. The Zombie Max is like $5 more too lol People are suckers for anything.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

don't forget...double tap.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No raggin' on Zombie Apocalypse now....:blink::shifty::blink:

I'm ready!!!!! Just don't know how many I can kill w/ a slingshot!!!:whistling:


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Been available in various loadings for some time - I refuse to buy anything "zombie" marketed...


Yup. The possibility of having to take a human life is serious business. The Hollywierd stuff won't be found among my self defense items.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Does this mean the other ammo we have will not stop Zombies? Has anyone tested it on an actual Zombie?


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

anyone heard of the plague in the keys late 1870s, believe what you want, but if you try to eat my face off, Im ready...


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was in Mike's buying a pistol in March and there was a lady buying an LCP and some ammo. She asked if the Zombie Max ammo really works and the response was classic....
"well do you see any zombies walking around?"
I almost peed myself!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I bought a few boxes at Walmart when they started selling them because it was a good price. I agree it looks too much like a toy for something that can kill you. *


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

even a classy company like Leupold had to get in on the act

ZOMBIE SCOPE


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

My wife wanted a Zombie knife I told her she was crazy lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thinking about contacting Salt Life to see if they want to market in this direction.....


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> even a classy company like Leupold had to get in on the act
> 
> ZOMBIE SCOPE


So has EOTech. More power to them. The American Way. :thumbup:


----------

